# 1080P Projectors with 120Hz display?



## dseg

Sorry, they do not have this "yet."


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Sorry, they do not have this "yet."


Not quite sure where you're looking. lol

@ OP -

Newegg has some projectors. What's your price range?
The one I found that's 3-D certified is.....expensive to say the least.


----------



## mosi

Well I didn't really think about price range yet tbh. My last projector cost me 3000 € some years ago and so far has served me very well.
Before buying this shiny 120Hz monitor I've been burning through projector lamps like crazy. 1500hrs/Year was a realistic figure for PC and console gaming combined. I totally love the huge image but after this monitor I found out that I love the 120Hz even more.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I searched high and low, but this is the best I could find price-wise. Maybe someone else will have better results. It is newer technology however, so by the end of this year I would expect to see the price lower by quite a bit.

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-DLAX9-200-Inches-Certified-Projector/dp/B005416AI6

It's also listed on Buy.com for slightly more. =P
In the process of searching for a better deal.


----------



## tagurtoast

Not cheap but damn nice, I have seen one in action IRL (Not 3d though) and it is amazing.

http://panasonic.com.au/Products/Projectors/Home+Theatre/PT-AE7000/Overview


----------



## mosi

You're apparently right Jaguarbamf, it really seems like the whole 120Hz thing is bleeding edge technology. On home theatre equipment apparently not even that.
This JVC monster with its 4K display looks frightening and with 7000$ (which probably translates to the same in €) certainly is out of any price range I'd dare consider.

Back when I bought my Epson TW2000 the dealer also had some JVC D-ILA in stock that was already sold to some other customer. It was around 9000€ iirc and we decided not to hook it up for some unknown reason...
Back then I was also considering a PT-2000AE like the Panasonic tagurtoast posted. Theý were supposed to be awesome for movies people said. The Epson hat lots of contrast and some Mitsubishi was supposed to produce really sharp pictures.

Funny thing is, all of those recent ones I've seen from Epson, Mitsubishi, Panasonic or JVC so far only accept HDMI input for unknown reasons. Does HDMI even work for 4K displays like on the JVC?
NVidia also has some 3D Vision certified hardware list but that one only holds projectors with smaller resolution.

The 3D Vision thing would be my next problem anyway. When NVidia decided to lock down 3D on their drivers on non certified displays the whole thing didn't get any easier.
Guess I should grab some sleep before I get any more funny ideas today


----------



## mosi

Mitsubishi Support responded and told me it is possible to input a 1080p 120Hz signal into their HC9000 via PC. Now this could get interestning.. I wonder what input they suggest for doing so.

And yeah.. didn't think about price range yet. It's more like I want to know if it even exists on the market yet and how much they charge for it.


----------



## CallsignVega

I still cannot believe they haven't come out with a 1080P projector that can do 120 Hz input and it's almost 2013. Ridiculous. All you need is a DL-DVI or DP input. HDMI 1.4a is crap and cannot do 1080P @ 120 Hz.


----------



## Snipe3000

Well, there are 1080p projectors with true 120hz (Digital Projection makes some), but you will never see them under $20,000. Not anytime soon at least.
My next project though will be to mess around with about 5 or 6, 720P/120hz LED projectors in portrait and edge-blend them on a curved screen to see how that works.


----------

